# Pocono Mountains (2017)



## Lou (Jan 24, 2017)

We are considering a new location for a September trip and thought of going to the Poconos.  We have never been and know nothing about the area.  Can anyone offer any suggestions as to a location or a recommended resort?  Thanks


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 24, 2017)

My family really enjoys the Poconos.  Let me start by saying that in general, most of the resorts are older, and not on par with other places we've been.  BUT, we like the area, and choose to lower our expectations and enjoy it just the same.    We've been there 4 times, and would have no issues with going back.  We've stayed several places.  The first time was summer 2003.  We stayed at Tanglwood in Hawley.  That resort is VERY spread out with several different clusters of condos.  Ours was right on Lake Wallenpaupack.  We like to fish, so that was perfect.  This resort was the furthest from things we wanted to do...but again, would have no problem going back. 

The second place we stayed was Eagle Village at Tamiment.  This unit was like a tree house, which the kids thought was great.  I think that was summer 2008 or so.  Closer to I-80, so not as far to get to things. Located next to an abandoned resort, which was strange, but not a deal breaker. 

The last two times we've been, we've stayed at Shawnee.  First time was at Fairway Village, and the last time at Ridge Top.  Summer 2013 and summer 2015 respectively.  Fairway Village was old, old, old.  But lots of space, and the kids liked the pool at the resort.  We were very close to I-80...great location for zipping wherever we wished to go.  Ridge top was newer, but not fancy/updated.  Both times, we had to wait well past check in for our unit to be ready.  However, kids loved it...lots of space in the unit, and nobody had to sleep on a sofa bed.  We'll look to go back in 2019, perhaps. 

Shawnee is adjacent to the Delaware Water Gap.  Fishing and hiking abound.  We always go to Knoebel's amusement park...a bit of a drive, but fun.  We like Quiet Valley Historical Farm, the outlets at Tannersville, window shopping in Stroudsburg.  We always have more we want to do when it's time to come home! 

Good luck deciding where to go!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 24, 2017)

The Poconos are a varied area. Some consider it to be I-80 from NJ at the Delaware River (Shawnee timeshare resort is like right there) over to the western flat area. Other consider the I-81 area up to the NY State line. It starts at the tunnel past Allentown on the Northeast Turnpike Extension. Many families built small 2nd homes in the area on cheap lots in the late 60s & 70s as getaway cabins .. esp after the Jersey shore 2nd prices rose into the outer space price point.

As for ski areas ... Big Boulder, Jack Frost, Elk (near Scranton), Shawnee, Blue Mountain, and Camelback are the bigger ski areas. Those would all advertise as being in the Poconos.

As for resort --- I assume timeshare resorts ... Shawnee is perhaps the largest resort. Large indoor pool, 2 seasonal outdoor pools and a LARGE community center with indoor basketball court and several gathering rooms for activities. 

There were multiple resorts .. most are now closed and gone .. of the "Dirty Dancing" era. Family summer resorts with lots of activities. Mt Airy Lodge was torn down and a NEW casino was built in the same area .. named Mt Airy Lodge with only a few rental rooms in a separate building (I believe). 

Personally, to me ... the Poconos area has become a suburb of New York City with a few retirees still hanging on. The Candle stores are still around; the ski areas offer some form of sliding down the mountain on grass; big outlet complexes (like the one near Camelback ski are) got built. 

As for critters in the woods ... deer, deer and more deer. But I did see my first black bear last year ... the deer wander & eating the blueberry bushes did a "Oh my ... jump, jump, jump and then RUN" .. 5 minutes later, a big ass male black bear arrived. How do I now it was a male bear? Because it 'pissed' on a tree ... and that is as close as I ever want to know, "does a bear shit in the woods?" Dang Right and it does it where ever it wants to.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 25, 2017)

Visiting the Pocono's we always stayed at Split Rock.  It is in a wonderful location and was purchased recently (well maybe a year or more ago) and the new owners are doing amazing things.  Split Rock is large but we always stayed in the Willowbrook Section.  I believe these are the newest units and they are very nice.  There are three floors in each building and elevators are provided.  The two bedroom units are great each having its own entrance and both are exactly alike.. We loved this because we went with another couple and we each had privacy.  The two bedroom units are connect by a single door.  I would highly recommend this resort if you are visiting the Pocono's.  They also have a large indoor pool and a waterpark.  There is a fee for use at the waterpark but we never used it so I'm not sure what the cost would be.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 25, 2017)

September thru mid-October is a great time to visit. Summer crowds are gone and if you hit it right, you will see beautiful foliage. Mt. Airy is a beautiful casino and resort. They also have lots of entertainment. About a 1/2 hour north of Shawnee on RT 209 is Milford which is a small town with lots of antique/curio shops. You can go into NYC and see a ply or just sight see. It's about 1 1/2 hrs from Shawnee depending on traffic. Depends on what you like to do. The area is relatively quiet but there are lots of outdoor walking/hiking areas.


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for all in information!


----------



## hjtug (Jan 25, 2017)

We too like Willowbrook in the Split Rock Resort.  We enjoyed visiting Grey Towers National Historic Site in Milford: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_Towers_National_Historic_Site  Also there are numerous waterfalls
south of Milford.  The ones in the National Recreation Area have no entrance fees.


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Jan 26, 2017)

We have now added the poconos to our must goo places.. thanks folks


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 2, 2017)

If you can get a week in Willowbrook at the Split Rock Resort, the Fall Foliage Festival in Jim Thorpe, PA is wonderful.  They have crafts, food venders, shops, carriage rides, nice restaurants and an old steam engine train ride.  The scenery is spectacular.  Jim Thorpe, PA is about a 45 minute to one hours drive from Split Rock.  I believe it's held the first 3 weekends in October.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your observations. I stayed at Spit Rock Resort over 15 years ago. The villa were spacious and there were ton of amenities and activities on sites. As I can remember they was a very large skating complex or recreation center onsite.
Would mid September thru mid November be a good time to visit to see the fall foliage and to avoid the snow?

Hate driving in snow and in the mountains. Thanks for any information in advance.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 24, 2017)

I would not go in November.  It's too cold and rainy and all the foliage will be gone.  Best time for fall foliage is last week of September thru the second week of October.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 24, 2017)

Poconos Mountains is really mis-named. Poconos should be call "small hills" with deer running onto highways. Most roads are NOT straight nor wide ... villages/towns are no more than 2 streets deep off the main drag with maybe 1 or 2 traffic lights. 

Back 30 years ago, there were still some standing 'resorts' ...i.e. Mt Airy Lodge ... before the fire (the old Mt Airy Lodge) which were versions of "Dirty Dancing". Guests came from the city for the cooler and cleaner air since 1900 or earlier. I went to a 'yard sale' at one such lake front lodge in Saylorsville, PA ,,,12+ years ago ... brought some 'dining room chairs'. But got the 30+yo great nephew to show me the upper 2 floors of guest & staff rooms. The building was 3 stories of wood framing ... stairs only. And the 3rd floor staff rooms were like small twin bed and a basic chest of drawers. 2nd floor had 2 small twin beds plus a better chest & night stand. Should have taken pictures .. it was a time capsule from the 1920-1930s era. The first floor was the lobby and the large dining room...now hosting an 'indoor yard sale'
Every time since when I driven by the place ... it has fallen more and more into disrepair. But the small lake with the large trees around the lake still show a small image of a bygone era.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 25, 2017)

That was "then" .... this is "now".  Mt. Airy Lodge is now a Casino and its very nice to visit if you like Casino's.  You make the Pocono's sound like some god forgotten place.  How long has it been since you've been there?  We never had any trouble traveling the roads, they are wide and well maintained.


----------



## Bunk (Feb 25, 2017)

There are 3 mentions above about Willowbrook at Split Rock
When I look at the Interval Directory, I see 3 timeshares in Lake Harmony:
1.  The Galleria at Split Rock
2.   Westwood at Split Rock
3.    Willowbrook at Lake Harmony (which is an II select resort).

I'd like to confirm that the one that is being recommended is Willowbrook at Lake Harmony.  Thank you.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> That was "then" .... this is "now".  Mt. Airy Lodge is now a Casino and its very nice to visit if you like Casino's.  You make the Pocono's sound like some god forgotten place.  How long has it been since you've been there?  We never had any trouble traveling the roads, they are wide and well maintained.



About a month ago. I am up there every 6-8 weeks. And I do get around the area ... it is truly now a commuter area to North Jersey & NYC. There are (Mertz, I believe) bus pickups for commuters .. with large commuter lots - 2 lots that I know one in the center of Mt Poconos and the other at Rt 115 @ Rt 715 intersection (a mostly closed shopping center). While I own at Shawnee ... I generally don't stay at that timeshare. Shawnee has 'day use' which I enjoy...indoor pools and a nice gym.

What was mostly there in the late 1970s and early 80s ... my early years ... has greatly changed. It is a commuter area verses the vacationing homes & small farms with small vacation resorts ('Dirty Dancing-like' cabins with a main lodge for entertainment ... that was the *original* Mt Airy Lodge which had a golf course.). And just like Florida ... where people vacationed when working, some come back to retire in the area (lower cost of living area). The original Mt Airy resort ... lodge, cabins, staff homes (managers), golf course and atmosphere ... was demolished to BUILD the current building/hotel/casino. 

Yes, the roads in the area look good ... except in bad icy weather. Locals know NOT to drive certain sections of I-80/I-81 ... it gets icy FAST from "air moisture" freezing does not have to be raining or snowing... even the tractor trailers pull into truck stops or on the shoulders to avoid accidents .. waiting for higher temperatures. Sheltered from the wind roads are not as bad ... are not the wide open interstates.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 26, 2017)

Bunk said:


> There are 3 mentions above about Willowbrook at Split Rock
> When I look at the Interval Directory, I see 3 timeshares in Lake Harmony:
> 1.  The Galleria at Split Rock
> 2.   Westwood at Split Rock
> ...



Yes, Willowbrook is the best of the three.  All three are at Split Rock Resort


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2017)

I have stayed at Shawnee ...* Crestview* is the newest section - built in the last 10 +/- years ... 2 story building; balcony for each unit ... with elevators. *Ridgetop* and most of the other 'villages' are duplexes with 2 stories with 2 bdrs on 2nd floor and 2.5 baths. The original (first built) village - *Depuy* has 2/2 townhouses. *Fairway Villages* has 1bdr and 2 bdr rancher style units ... perhaps the smallest 'village' built (and I have never stayed in this unit over the years). *River Village II* are basicly the same 2bdr unit except some have 2 baths and others have 2.5 bath (deluxe units) ... Ridgetop units are just about the same. *River Village I* have sheltered parking under the units which have 2 story units above.

I have stayed at Ridgetop, Depuy and River Village II units ... NEVER stayed in these villages... perhaps because cost too many points (Crestview), booked up first or very few units (Fairway Villages), OR way too many steps into units (River Village I). 

And at least 25 individual stays at this resort.


----------



## Kymwm (Apr 8, 2021)

Bunk said:


> There are 3 mentions above about Willowbrook at Split Rock
> When I look at the Interval Directory, I see 3 timeshares in Lake Harmony:
> 1.  The Galleria at Split Rock
> 2.   Westwood at Split Rock
> ...




Hello, What does "...Willowbrook at Lake Harmony (which is an II select resort)." mean? What is an II select resort?


----------



## rboesl (Apr 8, 2021)

My wife & I stayed at Galleria at Split Rock about 4 years ago. Location was excellent. A lot of things to do within an hours drive. Definitely recommend a visit to Jim Thorpe, PA. But, we were disappointed in the room. VERY old and VERY much in need of an upgrade. It's the only place I've been to where they used a Murphy bed. It's the only way there would be enough space in the unit. The big attraction is the indoor water park. That park is open to resort guests and the public.

Two years ago we stayed at Tree Tops at Pocono Mountain Villas by Exploria Resorts. Really enjoyed this resort. But, there were a lot of stairs in the unit. We had a 2 bedroom unit which had 3 floors. Main floor was main room & main kitchen. Top floor was the master bedroom. Lower floor was the 2nd bedroom (which was a lockoff) that had a partial kitchen. The unit was dated but in good repair and very comfortable. We really liked the setting of the resort as well. Very pretty.


----------



## AndySamuels (Apr 9, 2021)

This place is fun!






						Casino Resort in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania
					

We are open and excited to welcome you back to a world at play! Mohegan Pennsylvania is open for in person gaming, dining, hotel and more.




					mohegansunpocono.com
				




We own a cabin in the poconos. Have not been in years. Used to travel there from LI, NY.

II Select: https://www.resortdeveloper.com/sit...rval-international-resort-recognition-program.

_Interval International Select Resorts provide a great vacation experience, and are distinguished by a comfortable and home-like atmosphere. They are identified by the pineapple, a centuries-old symbol of hospitality, welcome, friendliness, and warmth. Resort plaques emphasize to buyers that your resort has been awarded this enhanced level of recognition._

RCI has similar recognition levels.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 9, 2021)

Buck:  Absolutely ~ Willowbrook at Lake Harmony (which is located at Split Rock Resort) is the only place there I would stay.  There are three floors in each building (ask for building 5 or 6) and elevators.  Small kitchens, nice eating area and living room with plenty of space.  The bedroom has king size beds and the bath is ok, nothing fancy like the Westins or Marriott's but its adequate.  You must have a car to stay at this resort.  I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------

